# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  acquisto prima casa e detrazioni

## antonio1967

Salve a tutti sono un nuovo iscritto e vorrei essere chiarito alcuni interrogativi.
Ho appena effettuato il rogito per l'acquisto della prima casa, ora vorrei sapere se la fattura del costruttore e quella del notaio posso inserirle nel 730 che dovrò presentare nel 2009 per ottenere qualche detrazione dall'irpef oppure devo solo conservarle. 
grazie anticipatamente
Antonio

----------


## fabio73

é detraibile la competenza del notaio, opportunamente documentata, relativa alla costituzione del mutuo. Sono ancora detraibili gli interessi passivi sul mutuo, pagati nel corso dell'anno e la fattura dell'eventuale intermediario che sia intervenuto nella trattativa. Inoltre è detraibile il costo documentato dalla società immobiliare di costruzione per il box auto. 
Saluti

----------


## antonio1967

> é detraibile la competenza del notaio, opportunamente documentata, relativa alla costituzione del mutuo. Sono ancora detraibili gli interessi passivi sul mutuo, pagati nel corso dell'anno e la fattura dell'eventuale intermediario che sia intervenuto nella trattativa. Inoltre è detraibile il costo documentato dalla società immobiliare di costruzione per il box auto. 
> Saluti

  Non ho fatto il mutuo ho solo la fattura del notaio, la fattura dell'impresa che ha costruito e venduto e la fattura dell'intermediario che non è stato citato nel rogito. 
Antonio

----------


## nzino67

> Non ho fatto il mutuo ho solo la fattura del notaio, la fattura dell'impresa che ha costruito e venduto e la fattura dell'intermediario che non è stato citato nel rogito. 
> Antonio

  Se non vi &#232; mutuo non dovrebbe esserci nulla di detraibile. Sono infatti detraibili gli interessi passivi sul mutuo per l'acquisto dell'abitazione principale e gli oenri accessori: tra questi si ricomprendono i costi notarili per la stipula dell'atto di mutuo (non la compravendita) e i costi di eventuale intermediazione creditizia (non immobiliare).

----------

